
Theorems Are Forever: A Great One From 1492  - wglb
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/12/06/theorems-are-forever-a-great-one-from-1492/
======
teraflop
The title is wrong; this result is from 1942, not 1492.

~~~
wglb
Correct. A later edit to the article didn't change the title but did add the
edit _Make that 1942_ in blue.

------
johnohara
(This is off-topic) The wp theme (Vigilance) used on this site fits
exceptionally well with this type of content and makes the article very
accessible and easy to read. The tex expressions graciously complement the
'georgia' font and give the page a high-quality textbook feel.

Well done Professor.

You've made your site a natural extension of your craft and produced a nice
platform for CS instruction. Not easy.

Any truth to the rumor that the default font for all browsers at GT is
'georgia?'

